# Zenith Serial Numbers?



## Xpert37 (Nov 22, 2010)

I just bought Zenith 03.0516-680-21-R642 from Ashford, does anyone know where I can find the watch and movement serial numbers? The backcase only has -03.0516.680- on it and the inside (through saphire back case) shows "680SC Twenty Six Jewels"

But how do I know what the watch number and movement numbers are? The tag that came with it shows this:

"Art 03-0516-689-21-R642"
"No Mvt 0"

There is another number "WMS022417" so I don't what that is either.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rickr23 (May 29, 2008)

Don't know about Elite movements, but if it were an El Primero, the serial number/movement number would be on the main plate, outside of the balance wheel. Good chance the same goes for the Elite. It's also usually on the tag, but since you bought gray market, who knows what they have on there.


----------



## Xpert37 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks. I don't see numbers on the main plate other than "680SC". I have heard people say that there may be a 6 digit serial number on top of the movement number, but it's not there. There is no sign that the watch has been tempered with. Also, people mentioned that Ashford had previously obliterated some serial numbers on Omega watches, how did they do that? If the numbers are on the main plate inside the case, that would be harder to do that scratching off numbers engraved on the back case.


----------



## warren t (Feb 22, 2009)

Could someone post a picture of the location of serial no. on an El primero Mvt.
Have an El primero from 1990, can't see numbers anywhere.
Thanks


----------



## Rickr23 (May 29, 2008)

Unlikely that anyone would remove the serial number off a Zenith. The plate that shows the movement 680SC is not the main plate. The main plate is the one way at the bottom. On Defy watches, the extended case back makes it even more difficult to see, but then again, the Elite movement is smaller than the EP so perhaps you can see it if you look at an angle.


----------



## Rickr23 (May 29, 2008)

On new models it's very easy to see due to the giant case back. Here is the serial number on a Striking 1/10th. It's the XX6000 outside of the balance wheel on the left.

Pic borowed from the Internet, CWCD.


----------



## Xpert37 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks. It would seem that it would be difficult to see the movement serial number. What about the watch's serial number? I don't see it anywhere either, the back caes has 03.0516.680 engraved, but I know that is merely the model number. Also, the tag has 03.0516.680/21-R642, but that's not the watch serial number either.


----------



## Rickr23 (May 29, 2008)

As far as I know, Zenith doesn't use watch serial numbers.


----------



## Xpert37 (Nov 22, 2010)

In that case, how do we check authenticity of the watch? If I bring to an AD, what will they do to verify the watch is indeed authentic without serial number?


----------



## Xpert37 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hm, no one knows where I can find the Watch serial numbers for the Zenith defy classic? Like I said, the only number on the outside case back is -03.0516.680- 

There are no other numbers.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Xpert37 said:


> Thanks. I don't see numbers on the main plate other than "680SC". I have heard people say that there may be a 6 digit serial number on top of the movement number, but it's not there. There is no sign that the watch has been tempered with. Also, people mentioned that Ashford had previously obliterated some serial numbers on Omega watches, how did they do that? If the numbers are on the main plate inside the case, that would be harder to do that scratching off numbers engraved on the back case.


I am curous, but have you had the back of the watch off? That may the only way you will see if there is a s/n on the movement.

In the past, Ashford and other grey dealers would remove the s/n off the Omega's lug using a tool such as a dremel tool. To my knowledge, I had not heard about them removing the s/n from the inside of a watch. I would note that Omega also used to put a red dot of wax on the joint between the case and case back to show if it had been tampered with. Anyone know if that still happens?

As for dealing with an AD, you will have to provide one of two things. Either telling them you bought it there so that they can check their records or a warranty card. Given the limiting number of Zenith ADs and the fact that they do not always give out warranty cards, you may be able to use that to your advantage. On the other hand, the AD may ask for your receipt (which you should have) and it would show that you purchased it from a bonafide source if you actually had.

I am not sure I would sweat it too much. You got a good deal on it and that is supposed to take the place of the AD "feeling" one gets when one pays full fare.

Cheers!
Dan


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

D N Ravenna said:


> Omega also used to put a red dot of wax on the joint between the case and case back to show if it had been tampered with. Anyone know if that still happens?


Yes, Omega still does this.


----------



## Xpert37 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Dan. I am not looking for the s/n on the movement, I was looking for the s/n for the watch. Someone said Zenith does not have s/n for the watch, but my question is how do you know if a watch is authentic if it does not have an s/n for the watch?


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

I should have been clearer. ;-)

In the past, it was possible to have a s/n on the movement and one on the watch case. Those would rarely match as cases were made sometime before the movement (exceptions always occur). At any rate, the s/n of the movement was the important one.

Typically, current watches have only one serial number, that on the movement. As a result, the s/n for the watch is the one on the movement. And that would be the one that would be used on the warranty card.

Let me know if I am not quite there yet. 

Dan


----------



## Xpert37 (Nov 22, 2010)

I see, thank you for the information and thanks to all who provided answers to my question. I am very happy with my new Zenith Defy Classic Elite and for a little over $2000, it's a bargain.


----------

